# Motor Trouble



## Jim (Aug 12, 2007)

My motor starts up fine but at Wide oppen throttle, just hovers at 3000 rpms's. Normally it should be 5500-6000. No other issues. What do you guys think? Tune up time? 

I never winterized it last year. I filled the boat with gas and put it in my garage.


HELP! Im going fishing for 4 days next month!


----------



## MissouriBassin (Aug 12, 2007)

My motor did something very similar the first time I took my boat out. I took the top off the motor and saw right away that part of the "linkage" had fallen off the side of the motor. I snapped it back in place and everything has been fine ever since.



This is a pic of my motor and the piece that came off....


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2007)

THANKS! Going to check that out today, along with the Plugs and anything else that looks funny.


----------



## dampeoples (Aug 12, 2007)

Check fouled plugs and dirty carbs


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 12, 2007)

Jim:

If you do not see an problem with the linkage I woudl start easy and then head to harder problems.

1. Bad gas - while running the engine spray some starting fuid into the air intake, if that kick up your RPMs you probably have a fuel problem. I also suggest trying a new tank or different tank of gas.

2. Make sure that your fuel lines are all sealed tight. Often the clamps will get just a little bit loose allowing some air in the line, lack of vacuum means lack of fuel with means lower RPMs;

3. Check your throttle cable - it may have stretched. Disconnect the cable and push the throttle by hand (use a screw driver or pliers to move it). If the cabel is streched then you are not getting full trottle;

4. Next, check the plugs - re-gap or put in new ones.

If all else if OK and still having problems re-build the carb - you can get a re-build kit pretty cheap and it is not hard. Use your digital camera to take pictures of teh linkage and such as you take it apart - makes re-assembly easy.

If you need help you can always give me a call - I have fixed lots of these (hence the steps above) and I know someone who actually knows what he is doing.


----------



## Jim (Aug 12, 2007)

Thank you all! =D> 

I will try everything listed above and let you know what I find.


----------



## redbug (Aug 12, 2007)

It may also be the new ethanol fuel mix... My boat had a similar problem it would idle but when I stepped on the gas it would die. My high pressure fuel filter was clogged and only passed 100psi gas instead of the normal 1100psi


----------

